# parameter an main übergeben in eclipse



## Guest (17. Nov 2005)

hallo leute,
wie kann ich in eclipse parameter an main übergeben? 
in netbeans geht es über file --> properties --> run...
ich kenn mich zu wenig mit eclipse aus und hab das auf anhieb nicht gefunden :roll: 
dank euch


----------



## Gast (17. Nov 2005)

hab was gefunden...
http://www.informatik.uni-mainz.de/lehre/dsea/java.html
einfach nach kommandozeilenparameter auf der seite suchen.


----------



## mischer (17. Nov 2005)

hi,

unter Run -> Run ... und dann auf Register Arguments.


----------

